# What to do to make Floating Hub ride smooth



## popawheelie (Dec 23, 2013)

I've got a Stewart-Warner Floating Hub which I have cleaned meticulously, repacked with grease and put back together. It rides as if there were no grease in it at all. The Bearings look good, but the races are a little fishy. I can't afford to send the hub to a machinist to have them perfectly shaped, so what other thing should I do?
  I've bought two other Floating hubs on peoples' suggestions, and they all have the same grinding/rough-riding problem. 
Temptation says to use a round grinding head on a die grinder……..but doing it by hand just can't be good enough…..right??
  Has anyone fixed this problem with their own Floating Hub?
Mike Siddons


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have 4 of these hubs same only one has good races. I believe they are of poor quality and without regular maintenance, they pit. Just ride as I do until some one repops them. A lot of noisy Floaters out there...


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 26, 2013)

I am glad I saw your thread. I almost made the mistake of buying one. Given the fact they are expensive to buy I would hate to have one ride worse than what I currently have. I didn't know this was a common problem.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 27, 2013)

I have heard of people packing the cups with valve grinding compound instead of grease and riding until the cups are smooth. I have never tried it...


----------

